# $25 Initial grass cut anything under 1 acre



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Just received a vendor packet.
They want to pay $25 for initial cut across the board for any property under 1 acre. Wow I wonder how much they are getting?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

From who?


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Well supposedly they do Safequard properties. The contractor is Richard's Cleaning Service in Florida


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Well supposedly they do Safequard properties. The contractor is Richard's Cleaning Service in Florida


Reply back and ask them if they would do $25 cuts for you.....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I can imagine what Richard pays for recuts...:blink:


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

$20 across the board even for 1 acre,,,,lol:glare:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I still can't believe people with this nonsense of 20 and 25 cuts. I will say that when we do our routes we are seeing a lot and I mean a lot of properties with 3 feet and higher grass. 
Some company called me to offer grass cuts. 1 acre for a whopping 35.00. Told them we get 175 for and acre. Silence and then they said that I was wrong with my pricing. Uh no you are the one that is wrong lol.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



brm1109 said:


> I still can't believe people with this nonsense of 20 and 25 cuts. I will say that when we do our routes we are seeing a lot and I mean a lot of properties with 3 feet and higher grass.
> Some company called me to offer grass cuts. 1 acre for a whopping 35.00. Told them we get 175 for and acre. Silence and then they said that I was wrong with my pricing. Uh no you are the one that is wrong lol.



Honestly I think both prices are crazy when you look at it from the outside. I honestly believe that a 1 acre cut is worth about $75 assuming it's just a cut, and I a willing to do it for that any day. The problem comes when they want you to do an inspection spend an hour on paperwork and then you have about a 50/50 chance of even getting paid. That makes your $175 a lot more realistic. Basically the nationals did this to themselves and they think the way to fix it is to lower pay?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is your $25 recut. This was done by a vendor for safeguard. We could have done the QC from the truck. No photoshop in the world can fix that.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe he didnt want to ruin the wildlife area.:thumbup: Gotta save a place to go hunting in the fall.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

can not believe people are accepting job at cheap!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

anyone doing initials for 25-35.00 sorry but your a complete I-diot


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

david said:


> anyone doing initials for 25-35.00 sorry but your a complete I-diot


 
I believe the proper government classification is "ID-ten-T" :whistling2:


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

We'll that looks like $25.00 worth of a cut to me!!!:thumbup:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just had a call from somebody $20.00 up to an acre and $20.00 for snow removal. Politely told them it was WAY below our price and got the "well but we have a lot of properties to keep you busy".
That is good, jump in your truck and drive from wherever to here in NJ and start cutting. lol
Note people, if you do not have people working on payroll or even an office in a state THEN DO NOT TAKE THAT STATE.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I spent this morning driving about 90 miles to look at some property. At 13 mpg in my 3/4 ton (with a short right leg) it isn't hard to figure out how much it cost in fuel for a round trip.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I spent this morning driving about 90 miles to look at some property. At 13 mpg in my 3/4 ton (with a short right leg) it isn't hard to figure out how much it cost in fuel for a round trip.


Why would you take your truck to go scope out a property? I always try and take the jetta (50mpg) or at the very least the jeep (36mpg). Unless you had work along the way in which case you can't really complain. 

Secondly if your 3/4 ton only gets 13mpg it's time to trade. My dodge averages 20mpg dry and 16mpg with a full dump trailer.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Why would you take your truck to go scope out a property? I always try and take the jetta (50mpg) or at the very least the jeep (36mpg). Unless you had work along the way in which case you can't really complain.
> 
> Secondly if your 3/4 ton only gets 13mpg it's time to trade. My dodge averages 20mpg dry and 16mpg with a full dump trailer.


Sorry GTX, nurumkin wins. 
You obviously should have tried to cram yourself into a Jetta or Heep for that particular trip. What were you thinking? :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was thinking that I'll own a dodge the same day the Pope opens his own carwash.

I took my truck because I was hauling a Gator back from an auction and was trying to kill a couple more birds with one stone.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I was thinking that I'll own a dodge the same day the Pope opens his own carwash.
> 
> I took my truck because I was hauling a Gator back from an auction and was trying to kill a couple more birds with one stone.


Well Chevy makes decent trucks too, as long as it's not a Ford. It's insane how many Fords there are in MN, I know several shops that won't even work on them because it's too much of a PITA. 

And you can't really complain about fuel if you were going that direction anyway :tt2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Well Chevy makes decent trucks too, as long as it's not a Ford. It's insane how many Fords there are in MN, I know several shops that won't even work on them because it's too much of a PITA.
> 
> And you can't really complain about fuel if you were going that direction anyway :tt2:




Chevies can't carry a plow for chit, Dodges eat trannies. Both those F-ed up companies took federal $$$$ to avoid going tits up because they can't manage $$$$$. I'll stick with a company that stands on it's own 2 feet. GM and Chevy SHOULD HAVE BEEN LET TO GO BANKRUPT!!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Its easy to find stats to back up your opinion. Politicians do it too, all the time. 

Other than the gooberment bailout the other brands probably do OK for their dyed in the wool followers. 
As for Ford being worse than the others........... that is highly laughable.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> GM and Chevy SHOULD HAVE BEEN LET TO GO BANKRUPT!!!!


I kind of agree. I might have gotten a better deal that way.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Chevies can't carry a plow for chit, Dodges eat trannies. Both those F-ed up companies took federal $$$$ to avoid going tits up because they can't manage $$$$$. I'll stick with a company that stands on it's own 2 feet. GM and Chevy SHOULD HAVE BEEN LET TO GO BANKRUPT!!!!



I got 250k out of my last Dodge tranny, the new mercedes ones in the cummins with a stick are awesome.

I'm still convinced that the only reason Ford is financially stable is yuppies like to overpay for their weekend warrior toys. IMO they are useless for actual work. Chevy scared me off with their injector issues in the 2000-2004 era. I don't really know enough to comment about GM, not a lot of them around here.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Ford is useless for work????????????
That is effing hilarious, you should get out more.


Man what brand do you think has more work trucks on the road than the other two put together???
When you say work truck Ford is the one that comes to mind first. 
I've been on a lot of construction sites where Fords were the only ones around. 
Other sites when there might be A dodge and A chebbie for ever 5 Fords.
Guess what, the Fords were doing work too.



As for not knowing much about GM......... they are pretty much a rebadged chevy.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I personally believe they all make a fine product and they all have strengths and weaknesses. 

I have owned them all and simply have bad luck with GM trucks and have my best luck with Dodge trucks. 

So I drive a Dodge truck. It is really that simple for me.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They are all designed by humans and built by robots designed by humans. You don't think when they close down a chevy plant that those guys don't go scurrying like rats over to the competitor to get hired? I have owned the same brand for 30 years. I don't claim my trucks are any better or worse than the next poor slob; I just happen to know their tendencies and what goes wrong with them. As a former ASE master mechanic, I learned this about every vehicle. It helps avoid suprises.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Ford is useless for work????????????
> That is effing hilarious, you should get out more.
> 
> 
> ...


Every "real" contractor I've ever known avoided Ford's at all costs. The reason for there being so many Fords on the road according to my buddy who used to do fleet purchases for 7up is that they are the cheapest. He said they used to always get the best deal from Ford when they were buying a bunch of them. This is why all the construction companies, cities, etc buy them. He said because maintenance went out of a different budget they didn't care that they broke down. 

He said they used to have a large fleet of Rangers, and the transmissions would go out at 25k like clockwork, something about being idled all day long ****ed them up. Since they were being used commercially or something Ford wouldn't warranty it. So the company just put new ones in.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Chevies can't carry a plow for chit, Dodges eat trannies. Both those F-ed up companies took federal $$$$ to avoid going tits up because they can't manage $$$$$. I'll stick with a company that stands on it's own 2 feet. GM and Chevy SHOULD HAVE BEEN LET TO GO BANKRUPT!!!!



Lmao


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Chevies can't carry a plow for chit, Dodges eat trannies. Both those F-ed up companies took federal $$$$ to avoid going tits up because they can't manage $$$$$. I'll stick with a company that stands on it's own 2 feet. GM and Chevy SHOULD HAVE BEEN LET TO GO BANKRUPT!!!!



Bro. It's just a truck. This reminds me of people losing their minds over Pepsi vs Coke. Apple vs android. Football vs rugby. It's all personal preference. I love GM trucks. But because of the bailout, I'll never buy a NEW GM product again. I believe the Duramax to be a far superior product vs the powerstroke and cummins.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Bro. It's just a truck. This reminds me of people losing their minds over Pepsi vs Coke. Apple vs android. Football vs rugby. It's all personal preference. I love GM trucks. But because of the bailout, I'll never buy a NEW GM product again. I believe the Duramax to be a far superior product vs the powerstroke and cummins.


Football. All the way.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

thanohano44 said:


> Bro. It's just a truck. This reminds me of people losing their minds over Pepsi vs Coke. Apple vs android. Football vs rugby. It's all personal preference. I love GM trucks. But because of the bailout, I'll never buy a NEW GM product again. I believe the Duramax to be a far superior product vs the powerstroke and cummins.


Definitely Pepsi!!!:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Every "real" contractor I've ever known avoided Ford's at all costs.






Like I said, you should get out more. 

Must be a regional thing because that is not the way it is where I run and work.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Every "real" contractor I've ever known avoided Ford's at all costs.
> 
> You just lost some credibility with that stupid comment! :whistling2:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JDRM said:


> nurumkin said:
> 
> 
> > Every "real" contractor I've ever known avoided Ford's at all costs.
> ...


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I have a 1999 F350 diesel that's a champ. Like my Dad always said, "Don't worry about the mule - load the wagon." Tis true when it comes to my F350. 

But, I also have a 2005 Tacoma with over 300k on it that's been a real work horse. I bought it new with 10 miles on it. Been a good truck.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey, he did way more than I would do for a ****ing $25.00. I had my lawn professional mowed every week (when we were mowing 400 lawns a month ourselves). My guy was charging me $75.00 and that was a deal for 1 acre. We were mowing an acre for $50.00. I CONTINUE TO SAY THIS PLEASE DON'T DO THESE JOBS FOR SUCH A RIDICULOUS AMOUNT OR THEY WILL CONTINUE TO CHARGE THESE PRICES. I know, your thinking, "but then they will give it to another contractor and I won't get the job". Do you really want it, do you really want to start the truck, spend all day, work your ass off for less than a $10.00 hr. job. Oh, and hopefully you won't have any breakdowns and repairs. :furious:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Kind of funny my first diesel truck was 1990 ford f350! Man it was a turd, my 1/2 ton dodge would out pull it! At time didn`t know much about diesels and this model wasn`t not turbo charged! now have a 03 and 04 2500 ram in cummins and love them. still have two 1/2 tons both rams. As someone said before they all have there problems and it`s just a persons personal preferences. As far as having a small car to go look at jobs, try this and but didn`t make any scene could haul with it ,even try to do wints from it . was too much of a pain.

Had scene new on new 1/2 ram with diesels in them and was like cool. Were saying they would get 28 to 30 mpg. only problem is the one I would want to get is about $54,000.








honyocktrapper said:


> Hey, he did way more than I would do for a ****ing $25.00. I had my lawn professional mowed every week (when we were mowing 400 lawns a month ourselves). My guy was charging me $75.00 and that was a deal for 1 acre. We were mowing an acre for $50.00. I CONTINUE TO SAY THIS PLEASE DON'T DO THESE JOBS FOR SUCH A RIDICULOUS AMOUNT OR THEY WILL CONTINUE TO CHARGE THESE PRICES. I know, your thinking, "but then they will give it to another contractor and I won't get the job". Do you really want it, do you really want to start the truck, spend all day, work your ass off for less than a $10.00 hr. job. Oh, and hopefully you won't have any breakdowns and repairs. :furious:





BamaPPC said:


> I have a 1999 F350 diesel that's a champ. Like my Dad always said, "Don't worry about the mule - load the wagon." Tis true when it comes to my F350.
> 
> But, I also have a 2005 Tacoma with over 300k on it that's been a real work horse. I bought it new with 10 miles on it. Been a good truck.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

Ya we have a Ford 350 long box diesel. Love it. It's got over 300,000 miles and it pulls everything. I get about 16-18 per mile. My fuel bill last month was $1000.00. I try to do jobs out of my ford explorer when I can but often I am unable to because I can't get plywood in it or carry enough tools, or get enough debris in the back, and it doesn't pull a trashout trailer and I can't plow with it. We need more money!!!!!!!! Most of these jobs that non-inspectors do need trucks and trailers. ALL this cost a lot of money, not only to fuel, but to repair and to purchase. Also, guys, try to stay away from the companies that want you to carry E&O. Very expensive and not necessary. My E&O was costing me around $5000,00 year. I got rid of that and that company.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> I spent this morning driving about 90 miles to look at some property. At 13 mpg in my 3/4 ton (with a short right leg) it isn't hard to figure out how much it cost in fuel for a round trip.


Ill have to take a picture of it, but we get 9.5 in our dodge 1500 pulling a enclosed trailer loaded with equipment....its a drag.


----------



## Dave/Shane (May 16, 2014)

Lol you get what you pay for ....


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Here is your $25 recut. This was done by a vendor for safeguard. We could have done the QC from the truck. No photoshop in the world can fix that.


Give the guy a break hes only getting paid 50 for the initial and it takes him 4 hours with a Craftsmen 21'' Push mower!Lmfao


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

when i go to mow a lawn im there to do just that not do an inspection qc or anything else,people need to stop letting all these companies dictate what goes on or refuse work,and find something else as i have.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

They used to pay for photos back in the day. $2/each with a maximum of 20 per work order. From what I understand a PCR used to also be an additional charge. For all you know, the nationals could still be charging for that... as far as photos in this thread it's definitely why there are so many problems in this industry. Who in their right mind is going to do a $25 INITIAL. I mean I can understand the $25 for a recut in like Arizona where there is no grass, but in places where grass will actually need to be cut that is insane. You lost probably $15 driving to the place and another $5 starting up the mower. And by the way my numbers are as we all know VERY conservative. Point is you are unable to justify losing money if the only promise you have is "volume". You can never hide losses in volume. The math just never adds up.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns (Aug 14, 2014)

nurumkin said:


> Honestly I think both prices are crazy when you look at it from the outside. I honestly believe that a 1 acre cut is worth about $75 assuming it's just a cut, and I a willing to do it for that any day. The problem comes when they want you to do an inspection spend an hour on paperwork and then you have about a 50/50 chance of even getting paid. That makes your $175 a lot more realistic. Basically the nationals did this to themselves and they think the way to fix it is to lower pay?


Sounds right on target.


----------



## SMRBR549 (Jan 9, 2015)

*They do that to us in Indiana as well*

And Coast2Coast like to pay you nothing as well, but they say there are constructors that will do cuts and re cuts for that, and then they send you a email saying there not happy with the work to many clippings left behinde and you have to go at your cost, come on, wtf then they lower the pay, yeah right. 





foreverlawn said:


> Well supposedly they do Safequard properties. The contractor is Richard's Cleaning Service in Florida


----------



## SMRBR549 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Or the funny thing is when they...*

give you a onsite price for being over grown, then when it comes time for you to be paid, they forget to give you what the quoted you on the phone, I even sent pic of the over growth and had ruled pics to prove it and they said just cause it was not in a written email, they wont stand by it. Yeah right again. 





GTX63 said:


> Here is your $25 recut. This was done by a vendor for safeguard. We could have done the QC from the truck. No photoshop in the world can fix that.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SMRBR549 said:


> give you a onsite price for being over grown, then when it comes time for you to be paid, they forget to give you what the quoted you on the phone, I even sent pic of the over growth and had ruled pics to prove it and they said just cause it was not in a written email, they wont stand by it. Yeah right again.


Isn't this the first thing they teach in _Property Preservation 101_?:

Never complete work based on a lick & a promise. Never, ever, ever, ever, no, don't do it, never! If you didn't get it in writing, it was never said.


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

foreverlawn said:


> Well supposedly they do Safequard properties. The contractor is Richard's Cleaning Service in Florida


Don't touch safeguard properties. Lowest prices around and a pain in the ass


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

Weedwackin' is extra too!


----------



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

Not to beat a dead horse but, in regards to the truck debate I just read I do have a story to add. I'm not a "brand whore" when it comes to work vehicles but, I did own a Chevy that should have been in a damn commercial. Bought a brand new 2008 with 23 miles on it. Ugly ass purple color silverado crew cab. Over the years it pulled my dump trailer with tons of shingle and construction debris on a daily basis. Sustained the typical work dents, scratches, and routine job site damages. Beat the hell out of it everyday. Saw her fair share of corn fields and tractor paths hunting and fishing. Last winter some jack ass pushing snow out of his driveway across the street smacked the truck and threw it into a ditch hard. Insurance totaled it and gave me 7 grand. The truck was fine. I couldn't kill her. Never changed the oil. Just added a quart every few months. The only thing I ever change or fixed on her was blown lights or worn out break pads. I just last month had to trade her in for my new truck. The back wheel was so bad it was barely attached. They gave me 3 grand for trade in. So to recap... Bought it brand new for 23 grand, beat the **** out of her for 8 years, barely even did preventative maintenance, did almost 400 grand in business with her, lots of good hunting and fishing memories, 302,000 miles on the odo, insurance gave me 7 grand for the accident, dealership gave me 3 grand trade in, still had the same damn serpentine belt on her when I said goodbye. I will always love that f***ing truck! The pics are last years accident which didn't hurt her at all and last years buck laying in her bed. She didn't owe me one red cent. Like a rock! Lol


----------



## In-ter-est-ing (Mar 2, 2017)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Ok boys let's be truthful here! I want to know who is still doing $25 cuts? I suppose those who are will need a gofundme page here shortly!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

IPS said:


> Ok boys let's be truthful here! I want to know who is still doing $25 cuts? I suppose those who are will need a gofundme page here shortly!


My 14YO is - He cuts the neighbors 1 acre lawn, using the neighbors z-turn mower & fuel for $25 a pop. He walks over there, fires up the mower and mows for about 20 minutes, parks the mower, knocks on the door and collects $25 cash right then & there - Sometimes he even gets paid in advance for next weeks mowing too. He then comes home, kicks back & has an iced tea on the patio & laughs at me while I'm in here submitting multiple hundreds of photos of the 24" high grass I cut today, hoping to get paid within 30-45 days.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Dont forget, PPP- YOU paid for that iced tea, also. lol!


----------



## Jack102 (Apr 2, 2018)

It's pocket money! Far too low of a price


----------



## John G (Jun 18, 2018)

Stumbled across this and had to laugh. I do wildlife trapping & relocationhttps://animalcontrolremoval.com/ and they are often there because of environmental reasons like this. Especially rodents, which attract other critters, as well.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

If you are driving to a property and doing a 1 acre re-cut for less than 125 you have lost your mind. Take a minute and add all of your expenses and what they cost you per billable hour. I guarantee 125 is about a break even point at best.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*Turn $25.00 Grass Cut Into $100 Approval.*



foreverlawn said:


> Just received a vendor packet.
> They want to pay $25 for initial cut across the board for any property under 1 acre. Wow I wonder how much they are getting?



*$25.00 grass cut is no doubt starting at the bottom, but possible to make money.

The question becomes, is how much funding does your client's client have available for that job. 

assume for a moment, gutter cleaning is profitable for you at 100 but you're able to get 200.00 for the gutter cleaning, 

Is the grass cut and the gutter cleaning worth $225.00? 

If they don't know how it may not be worth it to some. 

*


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> *$25.00 grass cut is no doubt starting at the bottom, but possible to make money.*


Nope. Not even close to profitable.





Bear said:


> *The question becomes, is how much funding does your client's client have available for that job.*


I could care less what my client's client allows, my negotiations and subsequent contract are solely with my client.




Bear said:


> *assume for a moment, gutter cleaning is profitable for you at 100 but you're able to get 200.00 for the gutter cleaning,
> 
> Is the grass cut and the gutter cleaning worth $225.00?*


Nope. Each line item needs to stand as profitable on it's own for me to agree to complete it. There's no more _"take the good with the bad"_ scenarios for me in this business - Time & experience have proven to me that favors are not a good business policy in this industry.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

PropPresPro said:


> Nope. Not even close to profitable.
> 
> 
> I could care less what my client's client allows, my negotiations and subsequent contract are solely with my client.
> ...



and to extend out to those who wonder "WOW, I wonder how much they are getting?" *is asking a VERY Smart Question*! 

*Sure*, with the right information and properly aligned, *you can turn a $25.00 grass cut trips into profitable, $300 bid approvals*

- Trustworthy Clients
- Knowledgeable Staff (employees/crews)

When making a decision it would be nice to consider all the available information in order to guide their thinking, but the reality is very often different.

*F-1-05: Expense Reimbursement (08/15/2018)*

Max Initial Cut - $100 up to $225.
Max Re-Cut $80 up to $175

HUD - around 70-115 

HomeOwner- around 30-80 per visit. A neighbor pays around 200/per visit but the lawn is taken care of whatever is needed without needing additional money. 

- Seed/Nourish
- Misc. Trash removal
- Edge
- Clean up etc...

No headaches.

At the end of the day if All Expenses- minus Total Invoice = *Profit * (and you get paid) who cares what the line item says as long as the bottom line is profitable.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Your knowledge of the industry is appreciated. However, it is becoming increasingly clear that you haven't spent a day in the field.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> At the end of the day if All Expenses- minus Total Invoice = *Profit * (and you get paid) who cares what the line item says as long as the bottom line is profitable.


 I think you intended to say: Invoice minus Expenses = *Profit* (if you get paid). I wholeheartedly agree with that statement. 

I care if there are line items on a WO that are losers. Again, experience has taught me that there's way too many ways for the SHTF when it comes to getting paid in this business. I am not willing to leave money on the table for any reason and increase my risk of loss. Margins are way too tight for most people today anyway - Why should anyone have to look between the cushions for profit? 

Encouraging others to accept losing line items is unethical in my opinion. I Encourage everyone to decipher what profitable margins are for yourself, and demand that price from all your clients. Or find new clients.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

safeguard dropout said:


> Your knowledge of the industry is appreciated. However, it is becoming increasingly clear that you haven't spent a day in the field.


A few days in the field and a few in the office.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Bear said:


> A few days in the field and a few in the office.



Actually running/operating a business and a bottom line?

Almost everything looks good on paper..until it doesn't. 

Every line item profitable and 10% fat in every bid for the unexpected. Excrement happens. This is how you survive it.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*You Know That's Right.*



safeguard dropout said:


> Actually running/operating a business and a bottom line?
> 
> Almost everything looks good on paper..until it doesn't.
> 
> Every line item profitable and 10% fat in every bid for the unexpected. Excrement happens. This is how you survive it.


Yes and as a matter of fact, If you or sub-contractors don't start learning where (how) to pick up the extra bucks here and there, your business won't survive. 

We agree don't work for free but finding out how to turn a $25.00 grass cut into a $553.93 approval is worth cutting the grass for $25.00 to some. 

It just depends on the relationship you have with your client and when necessary, the relationship your client has with their client. 

It's a leap but it's likely Your 10% padding is off because you're not adding "all" of the line items you can. 

Want Proof?
What You Can Expect. 

PM a residential *Faux Bid if you will* as you would your potential client. Keep it to 10 line items please and include units of measure (qty/sf/lf) 

Once your faux bid is received (and prepared), it will be sent back showing you exactly where we picked the dollar from the tree, why and how it's validated


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> Yes and as a matter of fact, If you or sub-contractors don't start learning where (how) to pick up the extra bucks here and there, your business won't survive.
> 
> We agree don't work for free but finding out how to turn a $25.00 grass cut into a $553.93 approval is worth cutting the grass for $25.00 to some.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your thought process goes like this: Accept the $25 GC as fast as you can so that you will have the opportunity to step foot on the property, do a thorough inspection and submit bids. Does that sound close to what you're advocating?


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

foreverlawn said:


> Just received a vendor packet.
> They want to pay $25 for initial cut across the board for any property under 1 acre. Wow I wonder how much they are getting?



Don't know who you are referring to, but they probably get paid according to yard size anywhere from $150 to $350.00.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*Quick Update*



PropPresPro said:


> Sounds like your thought process goes like this: Accept the $25 GC as fast as you can so that you will have the opportunity to step foot on the property, do a thorough inspection and submit bids. Does that sound close to what you're advocating?


To answer your question specifically- No. 

*Inspections: *
unless your a licensed inspector, visible maybe? that's your choice but HOW you submit the inspection makes all the difference. 

*Bids: *
if you know what to bid and how to bid to get it approved, Why not? Sometimes your clients don't know what they really want you to bid so CYA the term "Bid Everything". Titles don't mean they know it all; So You learn what and how to bid and then teach them.


*You're looking for steady growth - They're looking for someone to get it done- 
*
Nationals are wanting sub-contractors who can get the work done. 
Regionals are wanting sub-contractors who can get the work done
Sub-Contractors want their worth (materials+labor+time)

If your "*potential client*" only gets $25/grass cut then their being held hostage to doing the work themselves, but more often than not, there's more on the table than just the face-valued offer (FVO). You two just don't know it yet. 

*NO ONE *wants any-thing to go wrong with any-job, but when it does, everyone who touched the job is held liable. That's why you may find it important to know your potential clients-client or more importantly- the originator of the job. 

The originator who created the job can hold everyone who touched the job accountable that even liens can't fix. The homeowner, Property Managers, Asset Management Companies, Field Service Managers (FSM)....whoever originated the work order.

Advocate this, *You have to learn the rules of the game. And then you have to play better than anyone else. *

If a *potential client* emails a "FVO", RFP (request for proposal) or whatever you want to call it, when the potential client emails that, they need work done. If you're looking for work, can it be worth it to exploit the possibilities? 

Instead of saying "25, nope- piss off", When you know who the originator is, is there any reason you and your "potential client" may work together to come up with beneficial solutions for everyone? 

There is more opportunity beyond the face-valued offer and that's knowing what the originator will and won't approve. Just because they don't know, it doesn't mean you can't. 

When you know this, you may invest more time inspecting what you know can be approved and determining ways HOW to get it approved.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> To answer your question specifically- No.
> 
> *Inspections: *
> unless your a licensed inspector, visible maybe? that's your choice but HOW you submit the inspection makes all the difference.
> ...


Interesting opinion that I may respond to someday when I have more time. For now I have a question: In your opinion, how did a lot of the players in this industry go from what is generally accepted as "law" when it comes to pay, HUD Allowables, to $25 grass cuts on anything smaller than an acre?


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*More Rules*



PropPresPro said:


> Interesting opinion that I may respond to someday when I have more time. For now I have a question: In your opinion, how did a lot of the players in this industry go from what is generally accepted as "law" when it comes to pay, HUD Allowables, to $25 grass cuts on anything smaller than an acre?



Who says it has gone from HUD allowable up to 1 acre? 

Illustration only: 

Company A gets HUD direct (field service manager- FSM) 

Company FSM (may or may not) give to C.

Company C. 

HUD tells the FSM to follow these guidelines and because the FSM may give work to sub-contractors/contractors alike, doesn't it make sense they too Follow what HUD says?

HUD > FSM > The Guy Getting It Done (materials+labor) 

HUD tells FSM these are the rules, FSM may turn around and conform those rules to their rules. Rules, upon Rules.... can you keep up? 


FSM > National > Regional > Sub-Contractor/Contractor

FSM> National > Sub-Contractor/Contractor

FSM > Originator.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> Who says it has gone from HUD allowable up to 1 acre?


 The OP, and me, and everyone else who has posted on this thread, and probably the majority of the members of this forum. You're posting in a thread entitled "$25 Initial Grass Cut Anything Under 1 Acre".

Let me rephrase my original question: Why do you think I get offered more $25 grass cut opportunities today, when 5, 6 , 7, 8 years ago those same opportunities were typically $100+.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*Shifts.*



PropPresPro said:


> The OP, and me, and everyone else who has posted on this thread, and probably the majority of the members of this forum. You're posting in a thread entitled "$25 Initial Grass Cut Anything Under 1 Acre".


I completely agree with keeping the conversation as close to the thread as possible. 



PropPresPro said:


> Let me rephrase my original question: Why do you think I get offered more $25 grass cut opportunities today, when 5, 6 , 7, 8 years ago those same opportunities were typical $100+.


Not only are companies merging but the employees/titles the people are also merging. alignments and shifts is another reason. 

Clients are losing Lion Share Clients to those who have the technology. 

If people are not engaged and talking about you online, that's another reason. 
(proof upon request)

many reasons.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

> Not only are companies merging but the employees/titles the people are also merging. alignments and shifts is another reason.


You didn't answer the question


> Clients are losing Lion Share Clients to those who have the technology.


You didn't answer the question


> If people are not engaged and talking about you online, that's another reason.
> (proof upon request)


Seriously? Try again.



> many reasons.


Name ONE!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> I completely agree with keeping the conversation as close to the thread as possible.


I didn't intend for my comment to seem chastising, nor do I feel that my opinion matters any more than the opinion of all the other members here. I think your comments have been in line with the thread. I was simply shedding light on the fact that $25 grass cuts are a relevant issue to at least the members of this forum, if not the entire industry. 



Bear said:


> Not only are companies merging but the employees/titles the people are also merging. alignments and shifts is another reason.
> Clients are losing Lion Share Clients to those who have the technology.
> If people are not engaged and talking about you online, that's another reason.
> (proof upon request)
> many reasons.


I don't think any of these have a bearing on why service providers have stooped to trying to force $25 grass cuts on vendors.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

safeguard dropout said:


> You didn't answer the question
> 
> You didn't answer the question
> 
> ...



You may want to try being kind and realize if the originator asked the question, and a decision to answer made/posted, it is intended for the originator. 

In the property preservation (foreclosure) it seems to flow like this; 

Originator issues the job > FSM gets the job and then passes the buck to a national who then to a regional who then to a sub-contractor. 

Originator reimbursement grass cut - $75 > FSM>National>Regional>Sub-Contractor 

Companies/Individuals are merging with other companies. 

Company A decides to merge with company B, company B pays less. 

$75 > FSM>National>Regional> Sub-Contractor that's a lot of eyeballs and hands touching that work order before You even realize one exists. 

So what if you get an offer for 25/grass cut, it's more beneficial to have a meaningful conversation to find out if there are other opportunities available

Everyone in the property preservation business knows this... it's no secret 

[safeguard dropout], your concerns are appreciated, it's pretty cool what you can learn through meaningful relationships. 

One more, Technology.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

PropPresPro said:


> I didn't intend for my comment to seem chastising, nor do I feel that my opinion matters any more than the opinion of all the other members here. I think your comments have been in line with the thread. I was simply shedding light on the fact that $25 grass cuts are a relevant issue to at least the members of this forum, if not the entire industry.


and you did not come across like that, I realized my mistake.



PropPresPro said:


> I don't think any of these have a bearing on why service providers have stooped to trying to force $25 grass cuts on vendors.


one thing we all can agree on, it is Fruitful it to have a meaningful conversation.

if all you do is grass cut, 25/grass cut may be worth for known and unknown reasons, such as building a portfolio in addition to current clients. for some, getting paid 25 a grass cut instead of spending $100 on marketing is more profitable when you can pick up the $100.00 retail client next door. 25/grass cut visit + 1 new retail client. 

When you change the way you see things, 

- where you are today
- where do you want to go tomorrow? 

no matter how large or small your business is, it's always smart to know your position.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's the thing about the $25 ass cut...

The first year I jumped in this business (2010) I was with a decent company and a great rep that gave me a great territory and every single property in that territory. I did ONLY grass/snow. Frequency was 7 days, rain or drought, so very easy work. I was getting $50 per cut, cranking out 135 cuts per week by myself. I was grossing 27-30K a month. Yeah, I was doing well. But even with a premium territory and good volume, at the end of the year I add up all my business expenses and divide by number of grass cuts/snow removals......

It cost me around $18 per visit with premium conditions.

So no, I'm not looking around for some overlooked missing outlet covers @ $1.00 each to supplement my $25 grass cut. Not worth the time. PropPresPro explained it well when he said it takes a lot of money to run the rig up and down the road. Pay to get me there or I'm not coming, and $25 ain't enough!!


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

safeguard dropout said:


> Here's the thing about the $25 ass cut...
> 
> The first year I jumped in this business (2010) I was with a decent company and a great rep that gave me a great territory and every single property in that territory. I did ONLY grass/snow. Frequency was 7 days, rain or drought, so very easy work. I was getting $50 per cut, cranking out 135 cuts per week by myself. I was grossing 27-30K a month. Yeah, I was doing well. But even with a premium territory and good volume, at the end of the year I add up all my business expenses and divide by number of grass cuts/snow removals......
> 
> ...


outlet cover clients do not apply, but ok.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> outlet cover clients do not apply, but ok.


I think the _outlet cover_ comment was a euphemism. :whistling2:


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*outlet cover clients*



PropPresPro said:


> I think the _outlet cover_ comment was a euphemism. :whistling2:


Outlet cover clients... you know, the clients that continue to find ways to squeeze more work out of preservation contractors. 

all I'm saying, whether it's a $25.00 grass cut or $500.00 grass cut, it can make a huge difference to your bottom line by asking questions to the one wanting you to complete the work- no matter who is giving the work.

Dare to Discover.


----------



## cleaning3k (Jun 15, 2020)

Bear said:


> PropPresPro said:
> 
> 
> > I think the _outlet cover_ comment was a euphemism. <img src="http://www.preservationtalk.com/images/smilies/whistling2.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Whistling2" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I got started with SG last week and I asked questions to my credentialer. She told me there's no one to ask questions like this to price is just what the price is and this is 2020! apparently they are STILL paying $25 grass cuts for the past 10 years and have not even budged on increasing the rate since then. Don't forget they take 20 to 25% of your pay!

I respectfully ask her to place my account on hold and reassign these work orders to someone else because I am not doing it for that low of a rate I will be losing $44+ per day performing their WO.


----------

